# Air dried maple moisture content



## Seed (Dec 8, 2012)

I have cut some boards from a dead maple tree blown down on my property. I bought a moisture meter and the wood is about 12%. I have stacked in my shop and have a fan blowing through. I want to build a desk with the lumber. At what moisture content can I successfully build with the air dried lumber? I have no way to kiln dry it.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

They always say 7-10%. That said, depending on local humidity that may not be possible.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bring the boards inside your house and sticker stack them in an out of the way place for about 1 month. The wood will come into equilibrium with the environment inside the house.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

How thick are they? and how long have they been drying? Moisture meters only measure surface moisture. If they are 4" thick slabs that have been drying for only 6 months, that would be asking for trouble.


----------



## mcgyver (Apr 11, 2013)

cut about 6 in off end of a board and check center 7-10 % as said before you can place boards in attic stickered it will act as a solar kiln. if it is not dry and u decide to putin attic paint ends for uniform moisture release. dryed chery like this in loisiana 40 -50% humidity dried to 8% moisture center works great


----------



## Seed (Dec 8, 2012)

I cut the boards to about 1 1/4" hoping to mill them down to 3/4" or so. My shop/garage is not heated, but gets some heat from the house. I stickered the boards and have a fan blowing between them. I have read that it is difficult to get the wood below 10% MC by air drying. The tree had been dead for several years, I'm not sure how long when it blew over.


----------

